# Pattern printing (all-over): Suggestions?



## LucasWorx (Aug 28, 2012)

Can you suggest the most economic way to get patterned designs all over the t-shirt? 
It should look like polka dot patterns, but my logos instead of dots.

Also, which fulfillment company provides such service? Printful only does it on a certain brand of tanktops. I wonder why.

Thank you.


----------



## LucasWorx (Aug 28, 2012)

These are some examples: [media]http://i00.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v0/887136406/Supreme-x-Comme-des-Garcons-Polka-Dot-T-shirt.jpg[/media][media]http://www.idolator.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/29/kreayshawn-crying-400x300.jpg[/media]


----------



## LucasWorx (Aug 28, 2012)

LucasWorx said:


> Can you suggest the most economic way to get patterned designs all over the t-shirt?
> It should look like polka dot patterns, but my logos instead of dots.
> 
> Also, which fulfillment company provides such service? Printful only does it on a certain brand of tanktops. I wonder why.
> ...


Examples of all-over patterns:
[media]http://www.idolator.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/29/kreayshawn-crying-400x300.jpg[/media]


----------

